# Live bait @ Jekyll Island



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where is the best place to catch live bait on Jekyll island. Mullet or other larger sized baitfish. And does the marina shop on pier 1 sell live bait?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

tulisiak.2 said:


> Where is the best place to catch live bait on Jekyll island. Mullet or other larger sized baitfish. And does the marina shop on pier 1 sell live bait?


I know of no live bait on Jekyll, but there are bait places on the St. Simons Causeway, Blythe Island Park, and also on Ga Hwy 520, about 15 miles towards Waycross. They'll have live shrimp, and the guy on 520 will sometimes have mud minnows. No one tries to keep mullet, that I know of...

Your best bet for mullet will be a cast net, and they'll be where you see 'em. They'll let you net at the Jekyll Wharf, and at the public boat ramp near the South end. You might get some in the Sound at the South end, St. Andrews picnic area, as well. 

Good luck.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Dont know if that shop sells it or not.

Usually catch it in the cast net on the south end and sometimes on the north end around the pier and up on driftwood beach side.

I prefer to catch mullet at SSI. Just seem to have better luck finding it their in the surf.

Oh, you need to be nice to the shrimpers on the south end of the island.  When all else fails, you can pick it out of their nets.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

I've seen big schools of menhaden at Jekyll, too. Was fishing the old bridge and they were thick enough that I snagged one on a lure by accident. I've also seen them off the driftwood beach. That was in early May, don't know if they're seasonal or not.


----------

